# Gtb Cap



## trackdog (Nov 20, 2001)

I know its ok to remove the heatsink, but what about the capacitor? I'm running 13.5.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I would leave the capactitor on...

I think you'll find it performs better


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Leave the capacitor on. because it smooths out the throttle and if you dont run it you are voiding your warante which would be very bad. but if your like me i know your problem. your looking for a place to put it right? well if thats the case let me tell you a tip novak gave me back when i was running a xxx-s. zip tie it to your battery leads then it wont ever get in the way (or sucked under a tire in my case lol) and the nice ting about the gtb is your can unsolder the cap and shorten the leads if needed. 

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Wouldn't be too quick to take that fan and heatsink off. When they had that rash of GTB failures Novak said they believed it to be people removing them.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't think many drivers run the heatsink and fan with 4 cell/4300 or 13.5.

I believe the cap is a must have though.


----------



## trackdog (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanx for the info guys. I read on here some were taking it off but it sounded scary to me. Good idea on using the zip tie to the battery leads, I'll have to try that.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i ran 13.5 last year without it and this year with a 17.5 the same way.


----------



## trackdog (Nov 20, 2001)

I knew someone would get me second guessing..lol. Do you see any differences?


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Been running no Capacitor for over a year in 13.5 and 10.5 and have even run some 5.5 and never had a problem also tried every way to find a difference when I did use it and there wasn't any in my opinion. If you are running a touring car with higher voltage and a bunch of on and off the throttle then I would run it but not for oval 13.5 or 10.5.


----------



## 1M (Sep 25, 2001)

6 Cell 13.5 Dirt Oval, would you remove the heat sink?


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

I would remove the heatsink and replace with the flat plate and remove the cap also for 13.5/6cell dirt oval.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

you can in fact remove the heat sink thats fine. but I still want to know why you would want to take off the capacitor? is it to bulky? weight? i don't believe either of these are the problem. so I want you to tell me why in fact you want to remove a device that increases performance and if removed will void your guarantee. Just do a little homework and think a little and get those wires routed properly. if your not fixing something on the car you should always be thinking of ways to improve it (shortening leads, rerouting wires, replacing wires etc.) but this does not include removing a very important device, please heed my warning DO NOT REMOVE THE CAPACITOR! I DON'T CARE WHAT PEOPLE SAY! If they tell you to jump of a bridge are you gona do it? i think not.

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

Im nobody but I have run my GTB with no cap for 2 years no problem 10.5/13.5 also with no heatsink and fan even when sintered rotors were not out and the motors glowed red from thermaling.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> you can in fact remove the heat sink thats fine. but I still want to know why you would want to take off the capacitor? is it to bulky? weight? i don't believe either of these are the problem. so I want you to tell me why in fact you want to remove a device that increases performance and if removed will void your guarantee. Just do a little homework and think a little and get those wires routed properly. if your not fixing something on the car you should always be thinking of ways to improve it (shortening leads, rerouting wires, replacing wires etc.) but this does not include removing a very important device, please heed my warning DO NOT REMOVE THE CAPACITOR! I DON'T CARE WHAT PEOPLE SAY! If they tell you to jump of a bridge are you gona do it? i think not.
> 
> THANKS
> Sean Scott


Thanks Sean---I could not have explained it better!


----------



## AEman69 (Nov 21, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest taking either off unless you were running 4 cell then i would take the fan off but the cap helps smooth things out so keep it lol.


----------

